# Employment Agreements?



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am wondering if you guys have your plow drivers and shovel staff sign employment agreements?

I will be paying my plow guys and shovel staff a weekly "draw" then hourly wage above and beyond the weekly draw.

I would really appreciate seeing what agreements you have your guys sign.


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

We do the same, but don't have a written agreement. We pay $300/wk, or hourly, whichever is greater.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm really surprised no one does this with formal written agreements.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

drivewaydoctor;1866184 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am wondering if you guys have your plow drivers and shovel staff sign employment agreements?
> 
> ...


What is in your formal employee agreement?

and why do you feel that you need this with your employee?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I have an agreement with my work. I show up and they pay me. If I don't show up I don't get paid. If I don't show up for x.....days then I don't need to come back. No written agreement there either.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

dieselss;1880976 said:


> I have an agreement with my work. I show up and they pay me. If I don't show up I don't get paid. If I don't show up for x.....days then I don't need to come back. No written agreement there either.


We must work for the same company


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have employement agreements that just gives them an idea of our policies and so when they get fired because they didnt show up i can say well you signed the agreement that says if you dont show up once without reasonable cause youre outta here. only had to do it with one employee so far but it is only the second year using it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You don't need a agreement to fire an employee.
You don't even need a reason, other than you no longer want them around.

disclaimer, unless it's a union shop then it could take 3 f-ups to do the deed.


A employee handbook, yea i've signed them and at the union shop in meant nothing, the only thing that mattered was the union contract.

next, do you have your employes read the MSDS sheets for all the chemicals they will be handling?

i mean if your having then sign "agreements" why not.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

confidentiality agreement, non-compete, drug alcohol substance abuse, accident policy, all part of the game now. Espanol and in english. Get used to it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

T-MAN;1882405 said:


> confidentiality agreement, non-compete, drug alcohol substance abuse, accident policy, all part of the game now. Espanol and in english. Get used to it


Shoot any deer yet?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1 why are you telling your guys business secretes?
and really, what is there to protect"
your secret ice melter mix?
2 I could see a non-compete, form
3 the rest are covered by laws.

Alcohol or drug abuse is when you spill them...
If there under the influence and at work you don't need a policy. If they are operating vehicles, again we have laws.

Even with out the laws you can fire them, you don't need a policy to notify them first.

if you think you need to teach this or enforce this with a policy, your employes are not ready to have a job.

no Espanol, or heavy ascents, if i cant understand you I have no use for you, how can I hire you, if I can't talk to you?.
Then if their going to be come a "oboma resident" learn the language of the land...or go back to were you came from, my ancestors were eager to learn the language.

K.I.S.S. principle, it's just snow....

ps how about a dress code?
shaven, clean, clothing in good condition.
smoking, do you really need a policy book or can you just tell them and put a no smoking sign in the cab..

the polices and hand books are usually done by a human resources person who s looking for job security.


----------

